# Notebook-Bildschirm an PC betreiben



## Hannibal (19. September 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Dell Notebook, welches leider den Geist aufgegeben hat, nun möchte ich gerne den Bildschirm des Notebooks an meinen PC anhängen. Nun die Fragen: Ist das möglich? Wie sind die Signale? Kann ich einen VGA-Stecker an die Bildschirmkabel anlöten? Wie ist di Belegung etc.

Vielen Dank


----------



## octo124 (20. September 2005)

Vergiss es, du hast zwar nen VGA-Ausgang, aber keinen Eingang am dell.


----------



## Hannibal (20. September 2005)

octo124 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vergiss es, du hast zwar nen VGA-Ausgang, aber keinen Eingang am dell.



Das heisst für mich? Einen Notebookbildschirm kann man nicht weiterverwenden ohne den Notebook?


----------



## ppb (8. Oktober 2005)

Hannibal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das heisst für mich? Einen Notebookbildschirm kann man nicht weiterverwenden ohne den Notebook?


 
Hi

Leider Ja... Ich habe aber schon gehört, das Hobby Elektroniker und -bastler ähnliches zustande gebracht haben. 

Gruss PPB


----------



## Hannibal (8. Oktober 2005)

ppb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Leider Ja... Ich habe aber schon gehört, das Hobby Elektroniker und -bastler ähnliches zustande gebracht haben.
> 
> Gruss PPB



Hmm, dann verkauf ich wohl den Notebook am besten bei eBay oder?


----------



## ppb (8. Oktober 2005)

Ein versuch wärs Wert Falls sich eine Reparatur nicht mer lohnt.

PPB


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2005)

Habe letztens auch davon geträumt, mir preiswert Displays abzustauben und diese
eng aneinander zu einem großen zusammenzulegen. Nee, leider nicht.
Im Netz reden sie von VESA-Port-Anschluß, den hat keine Karte mehr.

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/archive/index.php/t-125716.html
http://www.k-foren.de/archive/index.php/t-80784.html
etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander12 (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> Falls sich eine Reparatur nicht mer lohnt.



Naja, wenns Mal so weit ist lohnt sich eine Reperatur sicher nitcht mehr.
Wie oben schon gesagt, verkaufs halt bei eBay oder Azubo als defekt:

www.ebay.de 
www.azubo.de 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Hannibal (10. Oktober 2005)

Wirklich eine Blöde Sache, ich war so zufrieden mit diesem Notebook


----------

